# Plants pictures



## Javiercrypt

Hi:

Some time ago I build a especial acuarium to take some pictures of my plant collection, I hope you agree.

Esto es especialmente dedicado a Art Giacosa, una deuda es una deuda.....









Bacopa caroliniana.









Bacopa monnieri.









Didiplis diandra.









Hygrophila corymbosa.









Hygrophila difformis.









Hygrophila polysperma.









Hygrophila polysperma rosanervig.









Ludwigia ovalis.









Ludwigia repens.









Marsilea sp.









Myriophyllum aquaticum.









Myriophyllum matogrossense.









Myriophyllum tuberculatum.









Nymphoides sp. taiwan.









Proserpinaca palustris.









Rotala macrandra variedad florida.









Rotala nanjensham.









Vallisneria asiatica variedad biwaensis.









Vallisneria neotropicalis.

Continue................


----------



## eklikewhoa

Nice pictures!


----------



## rchaves

Excelent pics Javier.

En especial la _Proserpinaca palustris_


----------



## Zapins

Yea nice pics for sure! Can we get a shot of your special tank? I am curious how you got pics so close to the plants, it seems like they were taken underwater w/o flash problems.


----------



## mousky

Brilliant pictures. What camera did you use?


----------



## Javiercrypt

Zapins said:


> Yea nice pics for sure! Can we get a shot of your special tank? I am curious how you got pics so close to the plants, it seems like they were taken underwater w/o flash problems.


Hi:

I never use flash, I use a lot of light 6600 lumen to produce a good CRI mix warm (3200°K) with cold (6400°K) light.

My camera is a Canon S2 IS , set at f8.0 and long exposure (one second and more), I take full zise 5.0 megapixeles and them scroll de image just to the plant zise, I take 20 or 30 pictures in diferents sets to select the best.


----------



## Bert H

Javier, bien echo! (Well done!)


----------



## Burks

Great pictures and even better looking plants! The Didiplis diandra is stunning.


----------



## Jdinh04

Nice plants, what kind of substrate is that?


----------



## aquariageek

WOW 

Awesome plants & pictures!


----------



## Javiercrypt

Jdinh04 said:


> Nice plants, what kind of substrate is that?


This is pure volcanic sand (black sand), i set up de plant in the tank only for take a picture, not grow in this substrate.

Thanks for all......


----------



## Javiercrypt

I can not add new pictures, I dont find "edit" sorry....









Echinodorus red ozelot.









Echinodorus rubin narrow leaf.









Echinodorus uruguayensis.

Continue................


----------



## Javiercrypt

Echinodorus parviflorus.









Echinodorus martii.

Continue................


----------



## kotoeloncat

wow, those are some very nice sword plants, especially love the red ozelot


----------



## madcaow

awesome plants!!! nice work.


----------



## bristles

excellent photos! the depth of field is wonderful, those long exposures really paid off. Good Stuff indeed. :hail:


----------



## Javiercrypt

bristles said:


> excellent photos! the depth of field is wonderful, those long exposures really paid off. Good Stuff indeed. :hail:


Thanks bristles, I have a new picture and soon come more.









Echinodorus uruguayensis narrow leaf.

Continue.........


----------



## Javiercrypt

Ludwigia glandulosa.

Continue................


----------



## bristles

Javier,
Your photos are like pinup posters to us aquatic plant enthusiasts ! Thanks for sharing, they are better than most publications have


----------



## Robert Hudson

well I think APC just found a great source to update the plant finder! Nice job


----------



## Javiercrypt

Liliaopsis mauritiana.









Eusteralis stellata.









Limnophila aromaticoides.









Eleocharis geniculata.

Continue................


----------



## Javiercrypt

Limnophila sp. mini.

Continue..........


----------



## Javiercrypt

Rotala wallichii.









Rotala vietnam









Echinodorus indian red ?

Continue................


----------



## Javiercrypt

Echinodorus barthii.









Echinodorus rose.

Continue...........


----------



## fredyk

can we make requests? {just kidding}
Mark


----------



## Javiercrypt

fredyk said:


> can we make requests? {just kidding}
> Mark


of course, no problem..... what do you want request me?

another picture.









Aponogeton crispus.

them continue........


----------

